# Baked clams, my way.



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I buy 6 large cherry stone clams.
Put them in a covered fry pan ...on medium
heat and as soon as they pop remove from heat,
so that the clam juice doesn’t cook away.
Remove clams from shells to a dish with clam juice 
in tack. 
Sauté 6 chopped shrimps in a dalop of olive oil and butter
add them add drained frozen leaf spinach( cut up) sauté for a minute
or two. 

Then add about a 1/4 cup of chopped bacon, chopped onion,
chopped parsley and sauté until golden, 
then add one finely chopped garlic until lightly browned. 

Add back in the shrimp and spinach.

Then lower temp and add salt, pepper, rubbed sage, parsley
and a little italian seasoning.

Then add in clam broth and shut off fire...

add about 1/4 cub bread crumbs...more if it looks
too moist.

Last minute add chopped clams. ( don’t cook the clams or they’ll
get tough.) They cook enough in the oven.

assemble everything into clam shells, sprinkle with breadcrumbs and fresh 
graded parmigiana cheese, a drizzle of extra virgin olive oil
and a dab of butter.

Place in 375* oven for about 20 minutes...(if clams are smaller
bake them less) then put on broiler for a few minutes ~ watching them
carefully...as soon as they’re browned remove them.

Note: the shrimp is optional, so is the spinach.

Note: You can also substitute 3 cans of Doxee chopped
clams, instead of fresh clams.

Note: this size clams are 6 dollars a dozen, I buy three for 3 dollars.
They’re big clams and this recipe yields 12 big clams!


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Sounds good!


----------

